# 12 Hours of Sebring: ALMS Autograph Session Photo Gallery Live



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's another set of photos from last weekend's 12 Horus of Sebring. This particular collection comes from the usual ALMS series autograph session in the race paddock. Highlights include a herd of cows visiting Audi's 2011 Le Mans winners and Audi rally legend (as well as retired Floridian) Hannu Mikkola who stopped in for a visit with Allan McNish, Tom Kristensen and Dindo Capello. When Mikkola asked Allan McNish for an autograph, Allan responded, "May I have yours?"

See some of our favorites below or check them all out in our * PHOTO GALLERY. *


----------



## shoxpascher (Mar 31, 2012)

En présence de nombreuses couleurs distinctives qui prévoient un examen rapide et de comprendre totalement artificielle de conserver dans les vues de la tour même si vous les coûts Termin les éloigner ou vous passerez une énorme quantité de Beats Tour du budget sur les batteries.ecouteurs dr dre


----------

